# How Extract A .EXE File



## Jaymie1989

Hi, I would like to know what program i need to extract a .EXE file please?


----------



## KoosHopeloos

double post...


----------



## KoosHopeloos

@ Jaymie1989: normally by clicking on the exe-file should be enough, but if that doesn't work you can try winzip (download trial version) or winrar (download trial version).


----------



## DJ-Zep

I don't think it is possible to extract an executable file. You should double check this in the windows section.


----------

